# Caught Bang to Rights



## BananaRepublic (Apr 29, 2018)

Award-winning wildlife photo disqualified - USA NEWS HEADLINES


----------



## limr (Apr 29, 2018)

Oops.

EDIT: Another article that shows a picture of the stuffed anteater: Judges in top photo contest rule anteater in winning image is stuffed


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 29, 2018)

Cheaters suck!


----------



## cgw (Apr 29, 2018)

The stuffed anteater story was absurd. Long exposure, multiple flashes, lots of movement and zero blur on the animal. If he wasn't stuffed, then he suffered a stroke or seizure just as the photographer arrived.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Apr 29, 2018)

Well then, I'll just take a stuffed animal out in the back yard and I too can be a wildlife photographer.


And I don't know what that website is... US headlines? this happened in the UK. 

I think looking at it that it's just a forum and anybody can post whatever. I knew something was off when the headlines had so many mistakes in grammar. The person who is a forum member on there as AtoZ Publishers wrote this and seems to have embellished the information from the museum's site including what seems to be inaccurate statements. I wouldn't go completely by what that site says.


----------



## espresso2x (Apr 29, 2018)

_Eventually, however, judges found that Rodriguez had hired the wolf from a wildlife park_

lol


----------



## nerwin (May 1, 2018)

There is always cheating in competitions.

At least they caught him.


----------



## Gary A. (May 1, 2018)

espresso2x said:


> _Eventually, however, judges found that Rodriguez had hired the wolf from a wildlife park_
> 
> lol


I imagine hiring a wolf isn't all that easy.


----------



## Fujidave (May 2, 2018)

nerwin said:


> There is always cheating in competitions.
> 
> At least they caught him.



I think it is a right sad state of affairs when you have to cheat in the art of photography, and any other thing too.  If your good/great just show your skill that way, otherwise don`t enter.


----------



## smoke665 (May 2, 2018)

Gary A. said:


> I imagine hiring a wolf isn't all that easy.



Apparently there are agents. LOL


----------



## nerwin (May 3, 2018)

Fujidave said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > There is always cheating in competitions.
> ...



That's why I don't bother with photography competitions. It's never fair because most of the time judges are bias.


----------



## dennybeall (May 8, 2018)

I read a well researched article that said that a large percentage of "wildlife" photos are taken of animals in captivity.
I know I've got photos of alligators and various wading birds that were taken in the wild of a local river and also in the Withlacoochee Wildlife park and you could not tell which are which??


----------



## BananaRepublic (May 9, 2018)

Picture from zoo and things always bothered me morale as its like going into a prison a taking photos


----------

